# Drachensound ingame abspielen?



## Knifecat (27. Februar 2010)

hey leute, 

weis jmd zufällig wie ich ingame z.b. wenn ich auf nem drachen /mountspecial mache, das ich dann direkt mit nem makro nen drachensound abspielen lassen kann? also wenn man aufmountet brüllt er ja auch immer wäre nice wenn jmd es wüsste


MFG Markus


----------



## Eyatrian (27. Februar 2010)

ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass das geht


----------



## Knifecat (27. Februar 2010)

doch doch das geht, is nen slashbefehl geht auch mit den sounds vom aschenbringer


----------



## Greuliro (27. Februar 2010)

den höhrst dann aber nur du


----------



## Morticians (27. Februar 2010)

ich denke das das nicht gehen wird und wenn dann hörst nur du das.


----------



## Knifecat (27. Februar 2010)

jo es reicht mir wenn ichs höre^^

weil n drache heult bei /mountspecial immer auf ohne das n ton rauskommt das stört mich eben etwas^^


----------



## Vicell (27. Februar 2010)

Uff, Shadowmourne files hab ich im Kopf, Ashbringer files auch, aber Mountfiles? Ne, sorry. D


----------



## dudu man (27. Februar 2010)

doch das geht ist aber komlieziert weil erst den pfad der sound datei in den wow mpqs wissen musst 

hier ein beispiel mit nem sound aus grizzlyhügeln

*/script PlaySoundFile("Sound\\Music\\ZoneMusic\\GrizzlyHills\\GH_Intro1Uni01.mp3")* 

allgemien um sound abzuspielen kannst dir ja mal das addon sound mashup oder so ähnlich heist glaub angucken


----------



## PumPam (27. Februar 2010)

meinst du villeicht:
/use [drachenname hier rein]
/mountspacial 

oder hab ich was falsch verstanden?!


----------



## Knifecat (27. Februar 2010)

nö nich wirklich da haste was falsch verstanden


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (28. Februar 2010)

der markobefehl steht oben, hier nen addon zum sound rausuchn

http://www.wowinterface.com/downloads/info14100.html


----------

